# I had to pop my cat's arm into place!!!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I am in shock/horrified/worried/scared right now.

My cats were wrestling, as usual... you know, boys being boys :roll: and then out of nowhere I heard this pitiful cry from LeRoux (the special one). So I turned around and :shock: HE HAD SOMEHOW PULLED HIS ARM OUT OF HIS SOCKET!!!!!!!

I freaked out, naturally, and rushed over to him and tried to gently push it back into place (now that I think about it now, I'm not sure if this was probably the best thing to do), and thankfully it popped back into place by itself...

But :shock:. It was like my worst nightmare happening!!! My heart is still racing!

He seems perfectly normal now. He isn't even limping and he's aready brought me his cat teaser to play with him... but I'm so scared this is going to happen again!!! :shock:  What if I hadn't been there to help him??

Anyone ever had this happen??? O_O

And just for fun, the picture of my two cats:








^^ Typical activity at my house... sometimes Cha Cha is too rough with LeRoux 









LeRoux having a fit when I didn't pay attention to him :?









Typical sleeping position for Cha Cha :roll:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

that is really scary i would have freaked out myself as well.. maybe you want to schedule a vet visit to make sure things are all good? i really dont know! i have never heard of that happening.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

panda said:


> that is really scary i would have freaked out myself as well.. maybe you want to schedule a vet visit to make sure things are all good? i really dont know! i have never heard of that happening.


Yeah, I'm keeping an eye on him for now. I'm going to give the vet a call tomorrow and ask the vet tech if they think he should come in for a visit.

So far he seems perfectly normal, but I don't want to risk him getting even more hurt or anything.

I never heard of it happening either! I don't know how/why it happened, besides the wrestling... like, it's never happened before and my other cat must have been wrestling REALLY hard with him to pop it out of place :?


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Poor kitty! I don't have cats, so I don't know how common this is, but I'm glad LaRoux seems better now... I would've been terrified. Poor kitty AND poor you.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wow. :shock: That is scary. I always worry that something bad is going to happen when my Westie plays with our own special needs kitty.

The only thing I can think of is that maybe LeRoux had his arm extended out, like reaching, and his elbow thingy (the sharp little bony part) hit the ground and pulled his arm out of socket? I didn't even know this was possible! Geesh.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've heard of it happening once before when my friends cat went to pounce and happened to get a paw to the armpit area. I'm glad LeRoux is doing good and doesn't seem to have any injuries. Almost sounds like he got hit just right. I think elbow area was pointed out when it happened to my friends. It was a long time ago so I don't remember all the details just that the cat was okay


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

moothecow said:


> Poor kitty! I don't have cats, so I don't know how common this is, but I'm glad LaRoux seems better now... I would've been terrified. Poor kitty AND poor you.


Thank you! Yes, I was very shaken up, even for a good 1-2 hour(s) after it happened! He seems okay now, though :roll:



hanhan27 said:


> Wow. :shock: That is scary. I always worry that something bad is going to happen when my Westie plays with our own special needs kitty.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that maybe LeRoux had his arm extended out, like reaching, and his elbow thingy (the sharp little bony part) hit the ground and pulled his arm out of socket? I didn't even know this was possible! Geesh.


Well, they were right in the kitchen with me when I was cooking, and I didn't hear like a hard thump or anything... I think maybe my other cat just did what Hedgieonboard suggested where his paw poked him in his arm pit. I didn't know it could happen either!



Hedgieonboard said:


> I've heard of it happening once before when my friends cat went to pounce and happened to get a paw to the armpit area. I'm glad LeRoux is doing good and doesn't seem to have any injuries. Almost sounds like he got hit just right. I think elbow area was pointed out when it happened to my friends. It was a long time ago so I don't remember all the details just that the cat was okay


Yeah, that sounds like the most plausible thing to have happened! Glad I'm not the only one who experienced it! I think if I hadn't noticed it right away it could have become something more serious... Good thing they were right next to me when it happened!


----------



## miistriish (Apr 17, 2015)

I was just playing with my cat. She was lying on her back on the floor between my legs and I put her arms up over head and her arm came out of the socket! She was meowing pretty intensely...I carefully scooped her up and brought her to the couch and laid her down. Gently brought her arm down and it went back to normal. I felt so bad, I just cradled her in my arms and she began to purr like crazy...phew, didn't know this could happen! Giia is up on the windowsill meowing at birds again!


----------

